# canif



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Comment dit-on "canif" en italien, s'il vous plait? Quand j'ai cherché "canif", je n'ai trouvé que des postes en FR-AN, FR Seulement, & FR-ES! D'avance, merci! ("coltello di tasca"?)


----------



## Necsus

Ciao.


ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> "coltello d*a* tasca"


O più semplicemente _temperino/coltellino_.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Grazie, Necsus!


----------



## symposium

"Coltello a serramanico", c'est un couteau qui se plie en rentrant dans le manche.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Grazie, symposium!


----------



## matoupaschat

Occhio che "un coltello a serramanico" è "un couteau à cran d'arrêt", cioè un'arma, niente a che vedere con un "canif"!


----------



## symposium

Sì?! Non sono un esperto, ma cercando su Google Images le foto di un "canif" e di un "coltello a serramanico" mi sembravano la stessa cosa. Ma ripeto, non me ne intendo e si vede che ci sono differenze che non conosco...


----------

